# Elgin oriole project



## John G04 (Jul 24, 2019)

Got this elgin oriole at an estate auction few days ago and planned on making a mild custom out of it and making the fenders bobbers. But probably going to get the correct parts for it and make it as stock as I can. So far I have the rear wheel for it, stem, dropstand, front fender, fork, crank and chainring. It was housepainted red and white and has original blue and white underneath but its rough. Might do a repaint, might clean it up best i can not sure yet. Here it is so far. I really love how the frames design and its my first elgin.


----------



## John G04 (Jul 24, 2019)

Few questions too. Did orioles ever come in a dark blue because in some spots the bike looks black and in others it looks navy blue. And does anyone know the year and did the welds always look like this or was the frame repaired possibly?


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 26, 2019)

Cool project,good luck and keep updating your progress.
Hammerhead


----------



## Drzdave58 (Jul 26, 2019)

Nice bike!...can’t wait to see what direction you decide to go with it....I cleaned up a 47 rollfast ..left it with its natural patina and rode 







it...and then did my 41 Schwinn as a custom..I like them both equally I think..


----------



## John G04 (Jul 26, 2019)

Sadly I think i’m gonna sell it as the frame has damage on it and I would like to have a good undamaged frame if i’m gonna put as much work into it as this one need.


----------



## Drzdave58 (Jul 26, 2019)

That sucks but u will find another..


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 26, 2019)

Bummer about the frame.  I had bought a damaged frame this year but the "repairs" were more obvious.  Hopefully you can get what you have into it or use the parts.


----------

